# Small pump or CO2 pump?



## ChrisV (11 Feb 2017)

Was about to order a small pump for road bike then thought about the world of CO2, of which I have no experience. 

Is it a better option?


----------



## G3CWI (11 Feb 2017)

Pros and cons to each. I often carry both.


----------



## Markymark (11 Feb 2017)

Both. CO2 super quick but pump just in case.


----------



## The Brewer (11 Feb 2017)

Small pump for me. I used to have CO2, but only for the gadget, novelty value. Small pump on all my bikes


----------



## si_c (11 Feb 2017)

I carry both. In fact my puncture repair setup is 2x inner tube, patch kit with 10 patches, 3xCO2 and a mini pump.

Use the mini pump to partially inflate the tube to help get everything seated properly before using the CO2. It's a time saver rather than a replacement.


----------



## Will Spin (11 Feb 2017)

Haven't carried a pump for 3 years now, CO2 only, haven't had a problem so far and I've had to use the injector many times, I'm a puncture magnet! I found that one small pump I used to carry around was completely useless and had to call out the back up team when I needed the pump, so that was the final straw.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Feb 2017)

What @si_c said


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2017)

Both. Or just the pump? I think lezyne do a gadget that combines both. Possibly other manufacturers too

Indeed https://www.evanscycles.com/bontrag...esvaid=50080&gclid=CIWP7v70h9ICFVKZGwodxvoIew

Or a bargain version (check reviews)

https://www.cyclesurgery.com/p/spec...gclid=CILt6aD1h9ICFQ06GwodxS4Klg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Feb 2017)

I'm belt and braces too, I have (and love) the Giant control blast 1 inflator, but there's a mini pump on the bike as well, just in case. I've not had to use it but it's nice to know it's there.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Feb 2017)

Always only a pump for me. I'm no technophobe (not that there is anything technical about CO2) but there is something worrying about the finality of running out of CO2 if you have a bad ride, whereas a pump will keep going as long as you have strength in your arms!


----------



## jefmcg (11 Feb 2017)

I've rescued two cyclists who were having to walk a mile on road shoes to the nearest station, as they had managed to misfire the CO2 into the air. Both, or just pump I'd say.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2017)

always carry both


----------



## cyberknight (11 Feb 2017)

For commuting i used to carry a mini pump and co2 as well. gone back to a road morph pump now as i broke my co2 inflator on that bike .
Weekend bike would be mini pump and c02


----------



## I like Skol (11 Feb 2017)

I really don't get carrying both. Personally couldn't bring myself to do this purely due to bulk and weight of the unnecessary duplication. Carry two inner tubes and a patch kit by all means, but two methods of inflating your tyres


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Feb 2017)

Road Morph for me.


----------



## si_c (11 Feb 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I really don't get carrying both. Personally couldn't bring myself to do this purely due to bulk and weight of the unnecessary duplication. Carry two inner tubes and a patch kit by all means, but two methods of inflating your tyres


I can understand your reticence, but the reality is that CO2 kit is not heavy. Maybe 100g for inflator and cannisters.

It just saves time at the side of the road, as even with the best mini pump you're looking at 200 strokes to get to a decent pressure. Plus, with CO2 I know it's at about 110psi without needing to check.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Feb 2017)

CO2 only for me FWIW  

Life's too short to attempt and fail to hand pump upto 120 psi at the side of the road in the British weather


----------



## GlenBen (11 Feb 2017)

I use a topeak micro rocket. Gets up to pressure easy enough. Id much rather spend 2 minutes blowing up a tyre than have the extra faff and expense of replacing used cartridges.


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2017)

One good mini pump. Preferably with hose, floor stand and telescoping. CO2 cartridges for tyre inflation are cycling's Peckham Spring, aren't they?


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Feb 2017)

GlenBen said:


> I use a topeak micro rocket. Gets up to pressure easy enough. Id much rather spend 2 minutes blowing up a tyre than have the extra faff and expense of replacing used cartridges.


I've never tried that pump TBH but it's all horses for courses, innit?

I don't always pay for convenience in life, but if I feel there is a discernible benefit in doing so then I will where I can afford to.

It's worth considering mileage here too, FWIW I cycle very rarely these days, so my chances of a puncture of very limited, and with that in mind I could buy quite a few CO2 cartridges for the price of the pump.

FWIW to the OP, I've also never fixed a puncture at the side of the road either, new tube every time and repair at home in the warm/dry/light and with a brew


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2017)

CO2 and unused pump on all 5 bikes used.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I really don't get carrying both. Personally couldn't bring myself to do this purely due to bulk and weight of the unnecessary duplication. Carry two inner tubes and a patch kit by all means, but two methods of inflating your tyres




Both pump and c02 weigh bugger all
Pump on the bike frame c02 in the saddle pack.


----------



## robgul (11 Feb 2017)

My two Van Nic machines both have "seat post track pumps" - but I have CO2s (and tubes + puncture kit) too. Other machines it's pump & CO2. 

Bulk buying CO2 cartridges in boxes of 50 (to last a while!) gets the unit price down to about 10% of the normal bike shop/Halfords prices

Rob


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2017)

All this new fangled stuff, steel rims without rubber is the real way to go.


----------



## GlenBen (11 Feb 2017)

Absolutely. Pros and cons to both. I guess having both means you have no cons though (apart from the extra few grams that makes no difference).

Im with you on replace the tube and repair later though.


----------



## Vantage (11 Feb 2017)

Bontrager Mini Charger pump. It's never let me down even when getting a club members 23c tyre up to 100psi coz his road morph fell to bits and the co2 didn't work. Once a pump is paid for, it has no further running costs. Co2 canister on the other hand? Why would anyone pay for air when it's free all around???


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2017)

How can CO2 not work.


----------



## Vantage (11 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> How can CO2 not work.


Either the co2 pump or the canister itself was buggered. It wasn't filling the tyre up either way.


----------



## mynydd (11 Feb 2017)

I got fed up of having to buy more canisters.
So just a pump now, a little boardman one, its excellent


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2017)

Vantage said:


> Either the co2 pump or the canister itself was buggered. It wasn't filling the tyre up either way.



Operator failure.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2017)

Both usually, as it's soo fast with CO2 - was great when commuting as you could really be back on the road in a few minutes.


----------



## tallliman (11 Feb 2017)

Mini pump for me...can't remember which but it gets sufficient pressure reasonably easily. Tried co2 but never really got on with it. I'm also poor at remembering to buy things like cartridges!


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> How can CO2 not work.


When the seal on the inflator dries out and cracks. They do eventually, as many air gunners with a C02 rifle or pistol will tell you.

I had a very slow five miles home a few years ago with the rim bottoming on every bump, about thirty pounds in the tyre and three spent cartridges in my back pocket. And the pump however far over the hedge I had managed to throw the blasted thing.


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> When the seal on the inflator dries out and cracks. They do eventually, as many air gunners with a C02 rifle or pistol will tell you.
> 
> I had a very slow five miles home a few years ago with the rim bottoming on every bump, about thirty pounds in the tyre and three spent cartridges in my back pocket. And the pump however far over the hedge I had managed to throw the blasted thing.



Operator failure then, the failure to maintain. I have a little rubber grease on each of mine.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Feb 2017)

CO2 only for me. I have never had a problem. If I was on a world tour I would take a pump, but anything less CO2.


----------



## jay clock (11 Feb 2017)

I have one of these. In fact one per bike https://www.bike24.com/i/p/8/7/15578_01_d.jpg works as basic pump but I would not like to rely on it beyond a basic pressure but it is tiny in length so fits in a saddlebag. Never failed me when using co2. I carry it armed, plus one spare bottle


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> Operator failure then, the failure to maintain. I have a little rubber grease on each of mine.


So did I, silicone grease as used in the airgun world. Still failed eventually.


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Both usually, as it's soo fast with CO2 - was great when commuting as you could really be back on the road in a few minutes.


Never really understand people who say they use CO2 for speed and then still take the whole wheel off, remove and replace the tube instead of popping out the damaged part and sticky-patching it.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Never really understand people who say they use CO2 for speed and then still take the whole wheel off, remove and replace the tube instead of popping out the damaged part and sticky-patching it.


??? Taking a wheel off takes seconds and allows you to properly locate the problem whereas trying to faff about doing key hole surgery (providing you can actually find the site of the puncture without removing the entire tube), and then doing it all again a short while later when your botched sticky patch fails, takes a hell of a lot longer


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2017)

I like Skol said:


> ??? Taking a wheel off takes seconds and allows you to properly locate the problem whereas trying to faff about doing key hole surgery (providing you can actually find the site of the puncture without removing the entire tube), and then doing it all again a short while later when your botched sticky patch fails, takes a hell of a lot longer


It's not the taking the wheel off that's usually slow (give or take the mess some make of gears) but all the messing with the tyre and tube. If someone's the sort to botch a simple patch, they'll probably botch a more complicated task like removing and refitting!


----------



## Globalti (11 Feb 2017)

CO2 for me with one cartridge up the spout reversed and a second in the small seat pack. My trigger holds the pressure in a half-used cylinder indefinitely so I reckon I'd get two tyres worth if I was careful.


----------



## wajc (11 Feb 2017)

For me it will always be a pump - in my case a Topeak mini morph.

I wouldn't know how many CO2 canisters to take with me, at least with a pump that's one thing you don't have to worry about.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Never really understand people who say they use CO2 for speed and then still take the whole wheel off, remove and replace the tube instead of popping out the damaged part and sticky-patching it.




Front and rears take seconds, even a fixed gear rear wheel 

Try patching a tube in the pouring rain. I patch tubes at home in the warm. Can fix a puncture including repacking panniers in 5 minutes.

It's great if you've got to be at, say a meeting, on time.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> It's not the taking the wheel off that's usually slow (give or take the mess some make of gears) but all the messing with the tyre and tube. If someone's the sort to botch a simple patch, they'll probably botch a more complicated task like removing and refitting!



No messing at all. Folding tyres are easy to work with and little or no need for levers. Give it a try.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Feb 2017)

I carried both for a while, but then I realised that if I still needed the CO2 then it was just wasting space in my bag. Back to just the pump.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Feb 2017)

wajc said:


> For me it will always be a pump - in my case a Topeak mini morph.
> 
> I wouldn't know how many CO2 canisters to take with me, at least with a pump that's one thing you don't have to worry about.



I take three canisters with me, one for each spare tube and an extra just in case. They weigh next to bugger all and take up very little space.


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Try patching a tube in the pouring rain. I patch tubes at home in the warm. Can fix a puncture including repacking panniers in 5 minutes.
> 
> It's great if you've got to be at, say a meeting, on time.


Can readily patch a tube in 5 minutes, even in the rain, although it's nicer to pop into a spare bus shelter or litchgate if there's one nearby. I still say it's usually quicker than removing everything and replacing the tube. If you really need quick, there's always sealants.


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> No messing at all. Folding tyres are easy to work with and little or no need for levers. Give it a try.


Oh yeah. I always forget you buy the more expensive versions of the tyres and are blessed with strong fingers.


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Can readily patch a tube in 5 minutes, even in the rain, although it's nicer to pop into a spare bus shelter or lychgate if there's one nearby. I still say it's usually quicker than removing everything and replacing the tube. If you really need quick, there's always sealants.



To be fair you are different to everybody else on here, and by the way I have been timed changing a tube faster than that beside the road and with less chance of failure.


----------



## HLaB (11 Feb 2017)

I carry on of these pumps, I may start carrying CO2 as well but if I was only to carry one it'd be the pump. I bought this last year though but still haven't used it as although most reviews are good the negative ones scare me


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2017)

I used a CO2 pump and it over inflated the tyres so much I needed a step ladder to get on the bike, and a parachute to get off it. I did the same with a pump once, but it took half an hour to get some puff in it.


----------



## HLaB (11 Feb 2017)

On the subject of overinflation, what worries me a bit about CO2, I've had a few p'tures I've patched with Park's patches and they've held for hours and got me home but at home when I've pute them to pressure with a track pump they've failed.


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2017)

HLaB said:


> On the subject of overinflation, what worries me a bit about CO2, I've had a few p'tures I've patched with Park's patches and they've held for hours and got me home but at home when I've pute them to pressure with a track pump they've failed.



Get a CO2 that you regulate.


----------



## HLaB (11 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> Get a CO2 that you regulate.


I'm read the instructions for the Lifeline hybrid mini/ CO2 pump just now at seems you can do that.


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2017)

Take it easy, I hear reading instruction can be bad for your health.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Feb 2017)

Why not use a 2 in 1 pump such as th PDW Magic Flute - a normal pump so you can get some air in the tyre and tube to check they're seated properly (or to find the puncture if you prefer to fix the tube by the roadside), then use the CO2 to get up to full pressure.


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2017)

Jenkins said:


> Why not use a 2 in 1 pump such as th PDW Magic Flute - a normal pump so you can get some air in the tyre and tube to check they're seated properly (or to find the puncture if you prefer to fix the tube by the roadside), then use the CO2 to get up to full pressure.



Because you can get a CO2 that you regulate.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> Because you can get a CO2 that you regulate.


The Magic Flute CO2 is controllable - it's not an all or nothing delivery.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Feb 2017)

Yep, just a mini pump on each bike, Topeak race rocket, Lezyne road drive medium and a one23 on the other. Haven't got one on the 901 yet.

Oh, and change the tube every time, peace of mind and all that.


----------



## bikeman66 (11 Feb 2017)

90% of the time I'll be riding with a couple of mates. I always take CO2 and at least one of the other guys will have a pump.

I usually take four cartridges with me, and my logic is that seeing as I've only used CO2 twice in the three years I've had it, I'd have to be seriously unlucky to need all four on one ride. If I do, then there's always my mates with the pump!

Like the fact that the tyre is inflated in a couple of seconds and I can get back to riding my bike ASAP.


----------



## si_c (11 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I take three canisters with me, one for each spare tube and an extra just in case. They weigh next to bugger all and take up very little space.


Exactly. My saddlebag fits 2xTubes. 2xPark Levers, Patch kit (non-instant type), Multitool, 3xCO2 and the inflator, plus miscellaneous zip ties, petrol station gloves etc. And it's a small wedge one.


----------



## smutchin (11 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Oh yeah. I always forget you buy the more expensive versions of the tyres and are blessed with strong fingers.



Says the man who "can readily patch a tube in 5 minutes, even in the rain". If that includes the time it takes to manually inflate your tyre to operating pressure with a mini-pump, you must be blessed with strong wrists.



> I still say it's usually quicker than removing everything and replacing the tube.



If you're intent on turning this into a pissing contest, I have video evidence of a colleague changing a tube in under a minute (albeit starting with the wheel already off the bike). My own PB for a tube swap 'in the field' is under four minutes - timed from slowing down to getting going again (according to Garmin data). Admittedly I don't normally do it in such a rush but on that occasion I was already running late.

Truth is there are pros and cons to both pumps and CO2. I like CO2 because it's easy and quick to use - one 16g cartridge is exactly the right amount to get a road bike tyre to correct pressure in around a second. But on long rides, I will carry a pump and patches as back-up in case I suffer more punctures than I have spare tubes/CO2 cartridges. I don't usually patch tubes at the side of the road unless I've run out of good tubes - just stuff them in my pocket and repair them properly at leisure when I get home.


----------



## freiston (12 Feb 2017)

I have a Lezyne micro floor drive HVG pump - this is the 'high volume' pump for lower pressures (up to 90psi - they do a HP version which will go up to 160psi). I've never been wooed by CO² - mostly because I know that my pump will never run out no matter how many operator errors or other cyclists in need of some inflation I might encounter but also because I don't see the pump as sufficiently difficult or time-consuming to warrant the alternative ("quick and easy" being the rationale that I mostly hear for using CO²) . Admittedly, if I were to encounter a road-biker with a flatty and no means of inflation, I might not be able to get them up to 120psi, but 90 should get them home. Luckily, I haven't had to use a pump at the roadside for a long time.

I realise that CO² is popular amongst the pu****re-prone as I see lots of discarded cartridges on the roadside.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Feb 2017)

freiston said:


> I realise that CO² is popular amongst the pu****re-prone as I see lots of discarded cartridges on the roadside.


I don't think most of them are co2 cartridges.

Unless there are tons of cyclists getting flat flat tyres in a tiny scrap of vacant land near me, where kids hangout on Saturday nights. 

http://www.talktofrank.com/drug/nitrous-oxide


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2017)

Let us face it, some people do not like change or modern technology, we cannot all be the same.


----------



## freiston (12 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I don't think most of them are co2 cartridges.
> 
> Unless there are tons of cyclists getting flat flat tyres in a tiny scrap of vacant land near me, where kids hangout on Saturday nights.
> 
> http://www.talktofrank.com/drug/nitrous-oxide


I'm talking about roadside miles from anywhere - not the sorts of place that kids hang out, and not looking like they've been thrown from a car


screenman said:


> Let us face it, some people do not like change or modern technology, we cannot all be the same


But we ain't talking about a carte-blanche rejection of change or modern technology; just because I don't want to use CO², it doesn't mean that I also reject smart phones and GPS. This is effectively ignoring any valid point made or opinion given against the adoption of CO², and dismissing them all as an irrational response.


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2017)

freiston said:


> I'm talking about roadside miles from anywhere - not the sorts of place that kids hang out, and not looking like they've been thrown from a car
> 
> But we ain't talking about a carte-blanche rejection of change or modern technology; just because I don't want to use CO², it doesn't mean that I also reject smart phones and GPS. This is effectively ignoring any valid point made or opinion given against the adoption of CO², and dismissing them all as an irrational response.



First I have never seen a discarded CO2 canister, secondly I apologise for ruining your Sunday with my flippant tongue in cheek post.


----------



## freiston (12 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> First I have never seen a discarded CO2 canister, secondly I apologise for ruining your Sunday with my flippant tongue in cheek post.


You haven't ruined my Sunday, and I apologise for not recognising 'tongue-in-cheek' - sometimes I need it sign-posted with a wink-emoticon


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2017)

freiston said:


> You haven't ruined my Sunday, and I apologise for not recognising 'tongue-in-cheek' - sometimes I need it sign-posted with a wink-emoticon



Nah! that just makes it too easy.


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2017)

smutchin said:


> If that includes the time it takes to manually inflate your tyre to operating pressure with a mini-pump, you must be blessed with strong wrists.


No, just blessed with a mini floor pump.



smutchin said:


> If you're intent on turning this into a pissing contest,


Maybe go look at who posted the first "5 minutes" claim before getting all pumped up with such accusations.



smutchin said:


> Truth is there are pros and cons to both pumps and CO2.


Indeed. It just seems rather contrary to claim to use CO2 for speed and then go stripping tubes instead of using faster fixes. If a pump is so slow that it takes 973 strokes to reach 85psi, then get a better pump. Number of strokes to 100psi is sometimes included in more detailed reviews.



screenman said:


> Let us face it, some people do not like change or modern technology _anyone who doesn't agree with them_, we cannot all be the same.


FTFY.


----------



## ChrisV (12 Feb 2017)

Found a Giant CO2 thing in the stuff my dad gave me, so going to get some canisters for it.

And have ordered a Lezyne small pump thingy. Best of both!


----------



## smutchin (12 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Maybe go look at who posted the first "5 minutes" claim before getting all pumped up with such accusations.



If you want to play "he started it" then bear in mind the comment @fossyant was responding to. 

Others have managed to express a preference in this thread without being smugly superior about it.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I don't think most of them are co2 cartridges.
> 
> Unless there are tons of cyclists getting flat flat tyres in a tiny scrap of vacant land near me, where kids hangout on Saturday nights.
> 
> http://www.talktofrank.com/drug/nitrous-oxide



I thought they were at first, but there are loads and loads discarded on the road outside the student halls, and balloons ! A colleague told me what they were - NOX ! Never heard of it until about 3 years ago.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2017)

smutchin said:


> If you want to play "he started it" then bear in mind the comment @fossyant was responding to.
> 
> Others have managed to express a preference in this thread without being smugly superior about it.



Oh dear - the conversation went down hill. Mjr just has 'issues' with my posts recently. 

The reason I like folding tyres is they are easy to get on with just your thumbs (and I don't have bionic thumbs) where as wire bead is hard even with levers (as well as weight) 

The CO2 cuts down inflation time by minutes. I don't use CO2 when I'm not in a rush, but when you are expected to be somewhere at a specific time, it all helps. That's the reason I started using it. And the 16g containers inflate road tyres and MTB tyres to the correct PSI.

It's just quicker if you are in a rush.


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2017)

I think mjr enjoys a relaxed way of cycling that some of us may not, nothing wrong with that.

A small track pump like he enjoys would not I feel suit my style, likewise I prefer sporting whilst I think he prefers a Dutch style upright (I could be wrong) a bit rare amongst some on here I would imagine.

The main thing is we all enjoy some kind of cycling.


----------



## dodgy (12 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I've rescue two cyclists who were having to walk a mile on road shoes to the nearest station, as they had managed to misfire the CO2 into the air. Both, or just pump I'd say.



Same story with me only there were three of them! Not one of them had a conventional pump!


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> A small track pump like he enjoys would not I feel suit my style, likewise I prefer sporting whilst I think he prefers a Dutch style upright (I could be wrong) a bit rare amongst some on here I would imagine.


I got my mini floor pump when I mostly rode a hybrid and I do use it for the road bike and folding bike too but style seems a fair reason to favour CO2 (I admit I usually prioritise function and have a few things not "in keeping" on my bikes) which makes more sense than speed. If a pump is slow, there's probably a quicker one - this user review claims a Topeak Road Morph G is about 3x the speed of the Lezyne they were using.



screenman said:


> The main thing is we all enjoy some kind of cycling.


Amen to that!


----------



## boydj (12 Feb 2017)

I carry both CO2 and a mini-pump - better safe than sorry, because multiple punctures can happen.

As regards fixing in 5 minutes, I often find that it takes longer than that to find and remove the cause of the puncture before the tyre can be remounted.


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2017)

boydj said:


> I often find that it takes longer than that to find and remove the cause of the puncture before the tyre can be remounted.


I usually pump the tyre up a bit and spin the wheel and if it's still not obvious where the problem is, then I dribble some water from my bottle onto it and look for the bubbles. 9½ times out of 10, that'll show it, then extracting that part of the tube will reveal a hole and confirm it... although on a few rare occasions, I've suffered doubles or worse... and on one occasion I remember (September 2015), I've pumped someone's flat tyre up and it's held pressure, so who knows what was up there! Hopefully as simple as a valve user error but it didn't look like it.


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2017)

I have ridden 10 miles with a CO2 attached to the valve, this kept the tyre 
inflated and saved a stop and change.


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> I have ridden 10 miles with a CO2 attached to the valve, this kept the tyre
> inflated and saved a stop and change.


Now that's an interesting trick. Any drawbacks except for the obvious one of the CO2 running out?


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Now that's an interesting trick. Any drawbacks except for the obvious one of the CO2 running out?



None that I can think of.


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I don't think most of them are co2 cartridges.
> 
> Unless there are tons of cyclists getting flat flat tyres in a tiny scrap of vacant land near me, where kids hangout on Saturday nights.
> 
> http://www.talktofrank.com/drug/nitrous-oxide


When I first got CO2 cartridges my son was most concerned and gave me a "son to father" chat, as he though I was dabbling in stuff I shouldn't.


----------



## growingvegetables (12 Feb 2017)

Working pump. Damn good and reliable working pump. Small? No matter.


----------



## Crackle (12 Feb 2017)

I carry Co2 and a pump. So far I've only used the pump but I've had two pumps die over time which I didn't know until I came to use them and I only need to lose the hose on my current pump for it to be useless, so CO2 is a backup.


----------



## Spartak (6 Dec 2017)

Any recommendations for a Co2 pump?

Lots available!!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Dec 2017)

I carry helium so I can do silly voices when we go in the pub or cafe


----------



## HLaB (9 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> How can CO2 not work.


User error 
More often though I've had pumps fail (well twice) and CO2 has been my saviour.

In answer to the OP I didn't carry CO2 for a while preferring a pump but now I carry both, More often than not I use the pump but the CO2 option/ fall back is there.


----------



## Lozi (9 Dec 2017)

My dad said when he was a child he used to stuff his bike tyres with grass, it’s virtually impossible to puncture a 1950’s style tubeless grass setup no pumps required


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2018)

Thread Resurrection.

I can't find the thread that recommended wedsites to get co2 canisters from in bulk

I'm pretty sure @ianrauk was one of those that posted a link. 

Cheers in advance


----------



## ItFellOnDeafEars (7 Apr 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Thread Resurrection.
> 
> I can't find the thread that recommended wedsites to get co2 canisters from in bulk
> 
> ...



https://www.co2cartridges.co.uk/co2-cartridges


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2018)

ItFellOnDeafEars said:


> https://www.co2cartridges.co.uk/co2-cartridges



Thanks, pretty sure that is the site I used last time.


----------

